# Perlite in the substrate



## CrawlinChaos (Nov 4, 2014)

Hey guys! So, besides collecting millipedes, my other hobby is collecting plants. From doing that, I know that perlite is commonly used in potting soils for houseplants to increase drainage and aeration. I've been thinking recently that maybe it could serve the same function in millipede substrate. Over time, coir based substrates tends to become more and more compact, which probably isn't a good thing overall. Maybe mixing perlite into the substrate might help prevent this from happening and keep the substrate 'coarse'? Improved aeration might also prevent fungal blooms in the substrate. I did a quick search on here regarding this subject, but it didn't turn up much. I'd appreciate any thoughts you guys might have on the matter. Thanks!


----------



## Aquarimax (Nov 4, 2014)

Has anyone tried a the substrate often used in dart frog vivaria? A couple of inches of Hydroton  or feather lite as a base layer, separate by window screen and topped with several inches of+ ABG (Atlanta Botanical Gardens ) mix? It is used because it is coarse, tends to be able to hold moisture while allowing good drainage without going anaerobic or anoxic, and allows for a healthy population of microfauna such as springtails and isopods. It's co posed of sphagnum moss, free fern fiber, and other organic goodies that it seems millipedes would like. I use it in vivaria, but not for millipedes. just wondering if anyone had.


----------



## mukmewx (Nov 4, 2014)

Sounds like it might be something to try, just make sure it is organic and chemical free.


----------



## Cavedweller (Nov 4, 2014)

Aquarimax said:


> Has anyone tried a the substrate often used in dart frog vivaria? A couple of inches of Hydroton  or feather lite as a base layer, separate by window screen and topped with several inches of+ ABG (Atlanta Botanical Gardens ) mix?


I used this setup for my first few millipede tanks. I don't recommend it if there's any possibility of breeding. Pedelings can become trapped in the hydroton layer. I found the drainage layer unnecessary and have since abandoned it, but perhaps it could be useful for species that require more aeration in the soil?


----------



## SDCPs (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't think perlite would do any harm. I add #20 grit sand to all my enclosures. That and bamboo leaves keep the substrate from getting compacted over here.


----------



## richierayray (Nov 15, 2014)

perlite isnt all that bad, but too much can actually harm your meillipede or other inverts, it can wear down its exoskeleton and also harm it durring a molt, also can harm the underside of your pedes and inverts. But thats of course over a good wile with a lot of perlite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nich (Dec 6, 2014)

I use ABG in all of my vivariums except desert species I have kept. Here is an example of my recent setups. http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?269418-New-vivarium-for-my-Goliaths

After I began to venture into the dart frog hobby I have used the standard setup minus recirculating water from a false bottom. I just have secured 3/8th" holes drilled for drainage. I have had excellent success with this. I found that when inverts dig to the mesh separating the hydration from soil they stop rather than try to break thorough, and when they find an edge they stop when they feel the hydroton layer. This setup has allowed me to keep very consistent humidity levels found in actual rainforest regions the animals hail from.


----------

